# Spring Snow season 2014



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

How did the hunting go for everybody this spring? Just trying to spark a fire on this thread here this summer. Stories anyone.. :bop:


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Well with every season there are ups and downs and here in louisina the parts I hunt anyway the season started like freiken awesome then two weeks in it took a nose dive till late december. Then it picked back up at least the geese did anyway I shut the ducks down this year during our second split and just shot snows and specks the rest of the season. Did manage to kill a few more ducks during bad fog days over my snow decoys but just a handful. The best part of my season came during our second part of the conservation season. I started killing snows more often like every day then the last two weeks of the season we killed a total of about 200 in the last two weeks. No pics wish I had taken some. Cant wait for the rice rockets of setember to get here and start us back up again.


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Moving to So Dak so I will have more time to chase them this fall and spring.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Wulffhunter said:


> Moving to So Dak so I will have more time to chase them this fall and spring.


Good luck to you, hope you have great opportunities come this hunting season! South Dakota is an awesome state for the outdoorsmen.


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

I've fished in SD before but never hunted. I wanna get my resident licenses for fall waterfowl too


----------

